
Ask HN: Pricing from Day 1 for a SAAS product - thatoneguytoo
Hi, does anyone have experience of offering a saas product with subscription fee from Day 1? Basically no free version, only paid version from day 1. How was the experience? How did it work out?
======
ApolloRising
Much harder to do unless you have an established reputation and a great deal
of marketing momentum behind it.

